

My Tech Journey: From Art to Engineering and Getting Started in Silicon Valley - minimaxir
http://modelviewculture.com/pieces/my-tech-journey-from-art-to-engineering-and-getting-started-in-silicon-valley

======
ihatehn
Go Ingrid!

